# FR: It's me who is / I who am the tallest



## Defy_Convention

Laquelle est la bonne phrase?

C'est moi qui est la plus grande
ou bien
C'est moi qui suis la plus grande

En anglais on dirait, "It's me (I) who is the tallest" mais je ne crois pas que ça soit vrai en français. 

Et que'est-ce que ça veut dire "une souche américaine"?  Hier on m'a dit cette expression et je ne comprends pas le sens.

Merci!


----------



## LeGuch

C'est moi qui *suis *la plus grande. The verb must always always be conjugated to match the subject.

C'est vous qui *êtes *gentil.
C'est nous qui *sommes *en retard.
C'est toi qui *es* le plus beau.


----------



## LeGuch

If you're "_de_ souche américaine" it means you have American roots (i.e. your ancestors are American)

A souche is a tree stump, so you can kind of see the analogy...


----------



## geostan

Correct English demands: It is I who am the tallest.


----------



## LeGuch

Yes, that may be technically true but its one of those things that people often do incorrectly in everyday speech (kind of like the Who/Whom thing)

Is it you who's going to the store, or is it me? (Incorrect, maybe, but fairly common)
Is it you who _are _going to the store, or is it me? (Correct according to the above rule)

Plus there's the fact that we don't say "It is I who am..." very often in English compared with French, because in English we'll just accent the subject (pronoun) :

*I'm *the tallest (not you).


----------



## geostan

There are many common errors perpetrated in all languages, but presumably the users of this forum are seeking correct language habits.

And I agree that the sentence It is I who am... is not frequent, but when it is said, that is the way it should be said.


----------



## LeGuch

Yes, but I think many users of this forum are also interested in learning "how people say things" in conversation. And so I think it is helpful to make the distinction between "errors" that are truly errors in that native speakers will immediately want to correct you, and "errors" that have become acceptable in everyday speech. And there are lots of degrees in between.

In this case, I was trying to convey that "It is you who's going..." is an error only in the most technical sense. In fact, I think it falls into the category of errors that are so technical that it sounds a little strange and overly pedantic if you say it the "right" way. 

Yes, we want to teach correct language habits in this forum. But I don't think we should be language snobs either and teach only the 100% "proper" way in cases where everyday use deviates from that ideal. To do that would be to do a disservice to the large number of non-native speakers who are trying to improve their "everyday" language skills. 

You'll note that in my earlier post I made a point of marking which sentence was correct and which wasn't, so that a reader would understand the distinction between what is technically correct and what is commonly said.

I therefore stand by my original post and by the philosophy that motivated it. It sounds like geostan and I will just have to agree to disagree on this point, which is an example of what makes these forums so rich.


----------



## Defy_Convention

Bon, merci pour votre aide tous les deux !  Je suis obligée d'avouer que je n'ai jamais dit "It's I who am the tallest" même si c'est du bon anglais donc je suis tout à fait d'accord avec Le Guch.  Pour tous ceux qui apprennent l'anglais je vous conseillerais de dire "It's me who's the tallest" dans les conversations informelles, sinon vous risquez d'avoir l'air un peu pédant.  En fait, ça ferait encore plus "du bon anglais parlé" si vous disiez "*I'm* the tallest" mais ça dépend du contexte de la conversation. 

Par contre, merci à geostan de m'avoir corrigée la langue maternelle ! Je ne savais même pas la bonne phrase en anglais. C'est vrai que, quand j'y réflichis, ce n'est que logique que l'on dirait ainsi, étant donné que la première verbe a déjà son sujet dans et le "It is" et le "C'est".  Mais bon, en général nous anglophones ne pensent jamais aux règles grammaticales quand nous parlons.

L'expression "de souche américaine" c'est très claire maintenant; j'aurais dû compris plus tôt.


----------



## Fred_C

Defy_Convention said:


> Pour tous ceux qui apprennent l'anglais je vous conseillerais de dire "It's me who's the tallest" dans les conversations informelles, sinon vous risquez d'avoir l'air un peu pédant.


 
En réalité, pour bien savoir, il faut savoir dire "It's me who's the tallest", tout en sachant que c'est faux, mais qu'il faut le dire quand même, et en sachant la phrase correcte, sachant qu'il ne faut pas la dire.

Ca a l'air amusant comme ça, mais si on ignore un de ces aspects, alors on est désavantagé par rapport à un anglophone qui sait tout cela.

c'est pour ça qu'une grammaire un peu laxiste, dans une langue, c'est épouvantable pour les étrangers !


----------



## Defy_Convention

> il faut savoir dire "It's me who's the tallest", tout en sachant que c'est faux, mais qu'il faut le dire quand même, et en sachant la phrase correcte, sachant qu'il ne faut pas la dire.


\

Voilà !  Et si ça a l'air un peu amusant, *c'est pas moi qui ai fait* les règles !


----------



## KLeM

Fred_C said:


> En réalité, pour bien savoir, il faut savoir dire "It's me who's the tallest", tout en sachant que c'est faux, mais qu'il faut le dire quand même, et en sachant la phrase correcte, sachant qu'il ne faut pas la dire.



Le pire, c'est quand les gens pensent que tu fais une faute alors que tu ne fais qu'appliquer la règle. Le meilleur exemple est l'emploi de l'indicatif après "après". Les gens (y compris et surtout les journalistes) emploient tellement (et improprement) le subjonctif qu'ils sont persuadés qu'il est faux d'utiliser l'indicatif. En tous cas, ils trouveront ça bizarre à coup sûr...

ex: 
Après qu'il soit tombé malade, sa femme a dû s'occuper seule de leurs 2 enfants. 
Après qu'il _est _tombé malade, sa femme a dû s'occuper seule de leurs 2 enfants.


----------



## JME

si je comprends bien:
après que je suis tombé malade, ma femme ...
est plus correct que
après que je sois tombé malade, ...
Pas convaincu du tout.


----------



## Cath.S.

KLeM said:


> Le pire, c'est quand les gens pensent que tu fais une faute alors que tu ne fais qu'appliquer la règle. Le meilleur exemple est l'emploi de l'indicatif après "après". Les gens (y compris et surtout les journalistes) emploient tellement (et improprement) le subjonctif qu'ils sont persuadés qu'il est faux d'utiliser l'indicatif. En tous cas, ils trouveront ça bizarre à coup sûr...
> 
> ex:
> Après qu'il soit tombé malade, sa femme a dû s'occuper seule de leurs 2 enfants.
> Après qu'il _est _tombé malade, sa femme a dû s'occuper seule de leurs 2 enfants.


 

Ton message ainsi que certaines des remarques précédentes me font penser que lorsque la règle dit une chose, et l'usage général une autre, c'est la règle qui a tort et doit être revue pour refléter la pratique linguistique, lorsqu'elle est immensément majoritaire. 

60 million wrongs *do *make a right. 

La phrase que tu cites (Après qu'il _est  _tombé malade, sa femme a dû s'occuper seule de leurs 2 enfants) a beau être réputée correcte, elle m'écorche les oreilles. En revanche, il n'y a que dans les couches les moins cultivées de la société que l'on entendra _c'est moi qui est_. Ces journalistes que tu voues aux gémonies parce qu'ils emploient le subjonctif après _après _ne commettraient jamais une faute pareille.


----------



## LeGuch

Yes, and I'm just afraid that many would have us believe that when a rule says one thing and general usage another, then "general usage" is necessarily invalid and should not even be considered. 

60 million wrongs mean that maybe the rule should be revisited. I'm not saying that this is always true, but it can be true and to blindly remain closed to that possibility is to cut oneself off from the richness that can be found in the flexibility of a language.

There are plenty of examples of rules being revised in both French and English. In English, it used to be a very strict hard and fast rule that you did not end sentences with a preposition. Well, the rules have changed. It is now acceptable (except perhaps in the most pedantic of environments) to say "Who to I go to for help?" as opposed to "To whom do I go for help?" (the whole who/whom thing is a separate issue that I could also have chosen to cite). To teach foreigners that "Who do I go to for help" is wrong and should be avoided is to do them the type of great disservice I mentioned in my earlier post.

In French, an example would be agreement with "on" when used to mean "us" or "they". It used to be strictly forbidden to treat "on" as plural, and you can still find textbooks that call it "fautif / déconseillé" (I know _I_ was taught that you could not make plural agreement). 

And yet now that the practice has become so widespread and so accepted, even the Académie française has given its blessing:

http://www.academie-francaise.fr/langue/questions.html#on

It all comes down to a question of the line between language being imposed on people and people imposing on the language. I'm not saying that you should be completely one side or the other. In fact I would say that therein lies precisely my argument - reality lies somewhere in between, and a responsible language teacher needs to be aware and receptive to that.


----------



## Cath.S.

> And I think that your message, egueule, as well as certain other remarks would have us believe that when a rule says one thing and general usage another, then "general usage" is necessarily invalid and should not even be considered.


 I am saying the exact opposite. Read my message again.


----------



## LeGuch

Ah bon - I apologize I thought you were being sarcastic (rookie online mistake). You can tell how strongly I feel about the philosophy that should guide forums like this one. I'll modify my post ASAP.


----------



## Defy_Convention

> Ton message ainsi que certaines des remarques précédentes me font penser que lorsque la règle dit une chose, et l'usage général une autre, c'est la règle qui a tort et doit être revue pour refléter la pratique linguistique, lorsqu'elle est immensément majoritaire.
> 
> 60 million wrongs do make a right.


 
Là je ne suis pas d'accord.  Il y a un valeur inhérent aux règles grammaticales, même si on ne s'en sert pas.  Ce n'est pas à dire qu'il faut parler toujours dans une manière complètement grammaticale, j'ai déjà déconseillé l'usage de "It's I who is the tallest," mais je crois bien quand-même qu'il vaut la peine de maintenir et surtout de comprendre de telles règles.  Sinon, pourquoi les avoir?  Si elles existent uniquement pour décrire les usages majoritaires, elles ne sont pas des règles sinon des descriptions.  D'ailleurs, imaginez-vous une langue sans une grammaire basée sur les règles . . .  ça serait vachement dur à apprendre!  A mon avis, il vaut mieux apprendre d'abord les règles et puis apprendre dans quels contextes on peut les mettre de côté. Un peu comme on apprend à jouer de la musique classique bien régléea vant qu'on a le droit de composer le jazz.  

Voilà mes 2 sous !


----------



## JamesM

> A mon avis, il vaut mieux apprendre d'abord les règles et puis apprendre dans quels contextes on peut les mettre de côté.


 
Agreed.  The other method leads to a "lowest common denominator" definition of a language, in my opinion.   It's good to know both common usage and grammatical rules, and to know the degree to which the rule is broken.  That does not mean that the rule itself is "broken."


----------



## Cath.S.

> D'ailleurs, imaginez-vous une langue sans une grammaire basée sur les règles . . . ça serait vachement dur à apprendre!


 MDR, sans vouloir te vexer !
Des milliers de langues ont été parlées sur cette planète, basées uniquement sur la tradition orale et l'humanité, même en occident, s'est longtemps passée sans encombre de règles de grammaire.


----------



## Defy_Convention

> Des milliers de langues ont été parlées sur cette planète, basées uniquement sur la tradition orale et l'humanité, même en occident, s'est longtemps passée sans encombre de règles de grammaire.


 
Quelles langues occidentales n'ont point de grammaire? Même si il y en a,  ça n'empêche pas qu'ils seraient bien difficiles à apprendre.


----------



## LeGuch

Je ne crois pas qu'il y ait de désaccord lorsque tu dis que les règles grammaticales ont une valeur intrinsèque. Bien sûr que nous avons besoin de ces règles pour nous guider (qu'elles soit écrites ou non).

Il existe une progression continue entre 

[une faute que tout le monde reconnaît tout de suite]

et

[une faute tellement répandue que la plupart des gens trouvent que c'est la règle qui a tort]

Dans tous les cas sauf les plus extrêmes, je suis d'accord qu'il vaut mieux enseigner la règle et laisser les gens découvrir eux-mêmes ce qui est courant. 

Cependant, il existe ces cas extrêmes et là je crois qu'on a la reponsabilité d'enseigner aux étrangers que la règle ne décrit plus la langue telle qu'elle est pratiquée. Dans le cas "Who can I go to?" vs. "To whom can I go?", je crois qu'il faut absolument enseigner la première phrase (et ça même aux dépens de la deuxième, sauf dans les cours avancés). 

Ne perdons pas la perspective, les exceptions sont plutôt rares, et je crois que nous serions tous d'accord sur la plupart des cas (il se trouve que la question originale de ce fil fait partie des exceptions). Cependant elles existent et refuser d'en expliquer les nuances à un étranger représente un snobisme que je trouve absolument honteux. (N'oublions pas que c'est le message de *geostan *qui a déclenché ma tirade, justement parce que son message semble me reprocher d'avoir analysé une de ces nuances arrviant à la conclusion que la règle ne s'applique plus vraiment)

Voilà mes deux derniers sous pour ce fil (j'en avais tellement, je sais...)


----------



## Lisory

Bonjour,

Je cherchais une manière de dire "c'est bien moi" en anglais quand on répond au téléphone et ai lu avec intérêt la discussion. L'anglais permet des souplesses grammaticales que le français refuse. Donc en français "c'est moi qui est" est considéré comme incorrect, quel que soit le niveau de langage (c'est une erreur que commettent habituellement les très jeunes enfants).

Cordialement


----------

